# National Night Out 2021



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

We used to call them "Block Parties/ Block Get Togethers" when I was young.

Here is another fantastic opportunity to get out and about within your community. Chat, debate, enjoy good food, share the concerns of the People. Govern amognst one another without "big brother" in your faces.

You can visit any neighborhood holding community gettogethers. Not just your own.

I would look at this as a great opportunity for sniffing out the workforce. Potential collaborations. Stygmergic actions. Overall getting a pulse on things.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’m checking out the plowsite community...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What if you hate people? Are you allowed and/or encouraged to yell "keep off my lawn!" at passersby?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ice-sage said:


> We used to call them "Block Parties/ Block Get Togethers" when I was young.
> 
> Here is another fantastic opportunity to get out and about within your community. Chat, debate, enjoy good food, share the concerns of the People. Govern amognst one another without "big brother" in your faces.
> 
> ...


Never lived in town so never been to a "Block Party"..... Been to plenty of Barn raising, Round Up and Branding ooting's.

Been going to a hoilday party that started '80 (no party in '20) that's attended by guys (owners/employees) in the industry. It's a good way to get an idea of who's doing what and what equipment they've picked up. One thing that doesn't happen is poaching employees, thats a good way to hose yourself if/when you may need some help or a favor.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> What if you hate people? Are you allowed and/or encouraged to yell "keep off my lawn!" at passersby?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


We've met?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice-sage said:


> I would look at this as a great opportunity for sniffing out the workforce. Potential collaborations. Stygmergic actions. Overall getting a pulse on things.


I had to Google "Stigmergy" cuz I guess I missed that question on the SAT vocab section. From The Wikipedia:

"_The term "stigmergy" was introduced by French biologist Pierre-Paul Grassé in 1959 to refer to termite behavior._"

I agree - annoying parasites intent on ruining my life and/or home is how I'd describe my neighbors. Excellent use.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I had to Google "Stigmergy" cuz I guess I missed that question on the SAT vocab section. From The Wikipedia:
> 
> "_The term "stigmergy" was introduced by French biologist Pierre-Paul Grassé in 1959 to refer to termite behavior._"
> 
> I agree - annoying parasites intent on ruining my life and/or home is how I'd describe my neighbors. Excellent use.


The problem with neighbors is, when you see them you have to stop what you are doing and wave to them. And the hot neighbor across the street is moving. Very sad.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> The problem with neighbors is, when you see them you have to stop what you are doing and wave to them. And the hot neighbor across the street is moving. Very sad.


Coming from the city, it's taken some getting used to the whole "wave to your neighbor" thing.

Just recently, I was talking to my kindly, friendly 89 year old neighbor about the people at the end of the road who I've never spoken to and barely seen in 2 years. My neighbor said to me:

"That guy is an arrogant son of a *****. I wave to him as he comes down and he doesn't even look back. _**** him_."

I immediately made a mental note to make sure I never forget to wave back to him.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Coming from the city, it's taken some getting used to the whole "wave to your neighbor" thing.
> 
> Just recently, I was talking to my kindly, friendly 89 year old neighbor about the people at the end of the road who I've never spoken to and barely seen in 2 years. My neighbor said to me:
> 
> ...


Good thing ewer bizzy.... ewe'd hate it oot west


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes, 

Ah the 3 finger steering wheel wave .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I try to make it a point to wave to people walking by when i’m mowing, or neighbors I know, I also wave to the fantasy island cops when they drive by along with other lawn care owners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I also wave to the fantasy island cops when they drive by along with other lawn care owners.


That many get arrested regularly?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Good thing ewer bizzy.... ewe'd hate it oot west


Disagree. I need some place where houses are so far apart that you can't see your neighbor without the help of the Hubble telescope. That sure as hell ain't the North East.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a reason I live 500 ft away from my nearest neighbor. 

Just met another last Friday. He never waved at any of us, always looked ornery. He came over and said a tree on my property had fallen on his fence. Said he was working on it, but couldn't get most of it. Ended up lifting it with the loader and moving it back so it wouldn't damage his fence or the other neighbor's barn. He is a nice guy, not sure why he never waved. 

Plus it gave me an excuse to play with the chainsaw and chipper.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Disagree. I need some place where houses are so far apart that you can't see your neighbor without the help of the Hubble telescope. That sure as hell ain't the North East.


You might want to look into the "high line" area. Hwy2
Ore a bushnell scope , it's always nice when a neighbor can see your mailbox.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> ornery


What are you 80?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you 80?


Sounds like you're 6 years late to the party... Plowing since 85 doesn't have the same ring as since 79...

How the heck do you cut and paste from a different thread now?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

U use safety scissors to cut it out and then school glue to paste it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like you're 6 years late to the party... Plowing since 85 doesn't have the same ring as since 79...
> 
> How the heck do you cut and paste from a different thread now?





EWSplow said:


> Maybe if they move it onto the gravel, it will stop "settling".


Same as always highlight and hit quote ya little rascal...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the topic, please


----------

